# Onward Ticket



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, here is my question. I will be arriving in the Phils in Feb and will retire there and plan on getting married to my fiancee within 6 months or so, I bought a round trip ticket in the States, does this classify as an onward ticket or do I need to purchase a ticket when I am there to another destination. My fiancee was not sure if my round trip ticket would work, my travel agent said she has done it this way for other men in my situation. Thanks.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ldwand said:


> Hi, here is my question. I will be arriving in the Phils in Feb and will retire there and plan on getting married to my fiancee within 6 months or so, I bought a round trip ticket in the States, does this classify as an onward ticket or do I need to purchase a ticket when I am there to another destination. My fiancee was not sure if my round trip ticket would work, my travel agent said she has done it this way for other men in my situation. Thanks.


Its sufficient


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Expensively sufficient....could you just book one-way to Manila, then a cheap ticket to HK or somewhere?


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, your R/T ticket will work.

JM101


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Make sure that you can cancel your ticket before the 6 months is out. It takes time to do the ARC petitioning by your future spouse.


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, please excuse my ignorance, could you tell me what is the ARC petitioning by my future spouse means. Thank you


----------

